# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  المتحدي...!

## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]عمري ...
ما هاسكت!
هاغني واقول
و أزود فضولهم
تلال م الفضول!
و انعش سؤالهم ...
يهري فبدنهم
( إزاي دا قادر ... 
و سيل المصايب 
نازل هطول؟
سرقنا شبابه 
حرقنا كتابه
جعلنا عذابه 
أبدي المثول 
و قادر يغني 
بلحن التمني
و حالف ليوصل
و عازم ينول !!!!!!!!!!!؟)[/frame]
[frame="11 80"]إهداء
إليها لعلها ترضى [/frame]

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> عمري ...
> ما هاسكت!
> هاغني واقول
> و أزود فضولهم
> تلال م الفضول!
> و انعش سؤالهم ...
> يهري فبدنهم
> ( إزاي دا قادر ... 
> و سيل المصايب 
> ...


الله الله الله
الله ينور ياباشا
كلام يتوزن بميزان الدهب
بس انت تقريبا بتكتب فى فريم 
فبيخلى الكتابة ماتظهرش عندى الا بعد الاقتباس
تحياتى  ودمت بخير

----------


## منال درويش

مصافحة جديدة
*، لشاعر رافض السكوت بل ويتحدى الجميع* 
ح توصل يا صاحبي 
ح توصل اكيد 
ما دام ليك ارادة 
وعزمك حديد 
يعيش اللي يرفض 
ولو ماااات شهيد 

تحياتى الى هذا القلم الذي يروينا بكل ما هو جميل ورائع ، كلمات الاطراء لم تعد تحتمل لذا دعنى ابحث عن قاموس يحمل معانٍ سامية ثم اعود اليك 

تقبل تقديرى واحترامي واعتقد انها سترضى من اهديتها تلك التحفة الابداعية  :: 

أختك دائماً

----------


## د.ابودنيا

*مرور تانى 

مش عارف الناس مابئتش عايزة تقرا 
مش عارف امال هيمرو يقرو اية
حاجة عجيبة 

لا دى حاجة تزعل بجد

*

----------


## nile_daughter

> *مرور تانى 
> 
> مش عارف الناس مابئتش عايزة تقرا 
> مش عارف امال هيمرو يقرو اية
> حاجة عجيبة 
> 
> لا دى حاجة تزعل بجد
> 
> *


*
[frame="12 80"]
أستاذى الفاضل د. أبو دنيا......انا حاضر يا بيه)
ياعتذر عن التأخير بس منهم لله بتوع التكنولوجيا اللى قاطعين عنى النت 
انا قلت أثبت حضور عند حضرتك الأول بعدين نرجع لشاعرنا الكبير... 
داليا[/frame]*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="12 80"]عمري ...
> ما هاسكت!
> هاغني واقول
> و أزود فضولهم
> تلال م الفضول!
> و انعش سؤالهم ...
> يهري فبدنهم
> ( إزاي دا قادر ... 
> و سيل المصايب 
> ...



*الفنان الشاعر محمد عثمان جبريل 

تناثرت حروف كلماتك جمالا وعطرا.....
هناك بعض الكلمات تنحني لها العقول وتصفق لها الأفكار وتهلل لها القلوب تلك هي كلماتك أيها الفنان الشاعر ....
منك نستسقي أعذب الكلام ......
 حيث الكلمة والخبرة ....
وجمال السطر وتميزه ...... 

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق 
*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> [frame="12 80"]عمري ...
> ما هاسكت!
> هاغني واقول
> و أزود فضولهم
> تلال م الفضول!
> و انعش سؤالهم ...
> يهري فبدنهم
> ( إزاي دا قادر ... 
> و سيل المصايب 
> ...


*أخي محمد

الله عليك حين تكتب وإنت رايق كيده فترسل تلغرافاً على السريع يحمل نبرة تحدي ساخره
ولكنها تحمل قيمه وذات هدف ومعنى
قرأت تلغرافك بإستمتاع ثم أعدت قراءته بإستمتاع وسأعيد قراءته أيضاً بإستمتاع
فهو مما قد يحتاج الواحد منا قراءته من حين لآخر تماماً مثل كوباية الشاي التي نحتاجها من حين لآخر
من أجل إعادة ترتيب الأفكار أوإلتماس بعض من الهدوء الذهني

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## nile_daughter

> [frame="12 80"]عمري ...
> ما هاسكت!
> هاغني واقول
> و أزود فضولهم
> تلال م الفضول!
> و انعش سؤالهم ...
> يهري فبدنهم
> ( إزاي دا قادر ... 
> و سيل المصايب 
> ...


*[frame="12 80"]
أستاذى الفاضل محمد عثمان جبريل
اولا  لقد أرسلت ردا وافيا بعد ردى على د. أبو دنيا ولا أدرى ماذا حدث ولا أين أختفى؟
اسمح لى اولا أن أهبك باقة من الزهور تحييى تلك الروح الجديدة التى أطلت علينا من قصيدتك "التحدى"....مع رائع ما كتبت سابقا سواء فى العامية او الفصحى الا أننى لم أجد تلك الروح التى تدل على حالة جديدة لم أعهدها من قبل ، حتى انه من فرط قوتك فى التعبير وجدتنى أشعر وكأن القصيدة بالنسبة لى حالة شخصية او تعبر عن طبيعتى 
اما بالنسبة لمن أهديتها القصيدة فأشكرك ان الإهداء لحق القصيدة نفسها...حتى لا يهيأ القارىء او يتأثر بإهدائك الرقيق اليها..."لكى ترضى"...وصلنى إحساس الإهداء للإبنة....واعدا إياها بغد مختلف 
سيتبدل فيه الحال..بإصرارك وتغيرك انت شخصيا.
سيدى المبدع 
كلمات بسيطة عميقة فى كل شطر قصير..جاءت قوية عنيدة. تحياتى على تلك الروح التى أدعو الله ان تنتقل الينا جميعا فقد تغير حياتنا بأكملها.
تقبل دعائى بدوام إبداعك وتجدده
سلمت يا أستاذنا العزيز
داليا[/frame]*

----------


## أم أحمد

الشاعر المبدع محمد

لازم مش تسكت
لازم تقول وتعيد
طالما تمتلك قلما بمثل هذا الرقي والنقاء
يبقي لازم تكتب اكتر واكتر
لكي نستمتع بكل ما تسطره اناملك
كلمات بسيطة ومعبرة وقوية
دمت دائما مبدعا

خالص تقديري لك دائما

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> الله الله الله
> الله ينور ياباشا
> كلام يتوزن بميزان الدهب
> بس انت تقريبا بتكتب فى فريم 
> فبيخلى الكتابة ماتظهرش عندى الا بعد الاقتباس
> تحياتى  ودمت بخير


أخي الحبيب الشاعر النقي أبو دنيا
أشكرك اخي علي صدق متابعتك .. و نقاء سريرتك الذى  يظهر سافرمتألقا  علي وجه كلماتك
تقبل مودتي الصافية

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> مصافحة جديدة
> *، لشاعر رافض السكوت بل ويتحدى الجميع* 
> ح توصل يا صاحبي 
> ح توصل اكيد 
> ما دام ليك ارادة 
> وعزمك حديد 
> يعيش اللي يرفض 
> ولو ماااات شهيد 
> 
> ...


شاعرتى المفضلة منال درويش
مداخلتك المشجعة هى أجمل جائزة .. ..
 نعم سيدتى يعيش الي يرفض حتى لو مات شهيد ؛ و يعيش من يتحدي عوامل الهدم و النفوس التى تحب قتل الروح المحبة التى لا تعشق حريتها فقط .. بل تحارب من أجل حرية الآخرين...
لعلك سيدتى عرفتى .. أنها ربما لا تكتفي بهذه الكلمات لكي ترضي .. ولذا لن أتوقف لعلها ترضى
تقبلي مودتي الصافية [/frame]

----------


## محمد المصيلحي

*يا عندليب قول غنوتك 

عمر الغنا ما يموتك انما 

طول السكات هو اللي هيموتك 

مع الاعتذار للكبير صلاح جاهين 

فقد خانتني الذاكرة 

الأخ الشاعر محمد عثمان

(( إزاي دا قادر ... 
و سيل المصايب 
نازل هطول؟ ))

ما يعرفوش سرها 
ولا يعرفوش انها 
خالطة حليبها لإبنها 
بالعزم والإصرار

دول ناس قلوبها حجر 
ماصين لدم البشر
خايفين غناك ينتشر 
ويصحي أهل الدار

تحياتي لك أيها العندليب*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*أخى الجميل ....الشاعر الثائر ....محمد عثمان جبريل


بأشعارك ..زدهم أرقاً 

بصمودك ...زدهم حرقاً 


بعزيمتك ...زدهم غرقاً


بلمعان التحدى بعيونك

زدهم .. رعدا .. وبرقاً



مع خالص ودى .. وحبى* 

خوك


عصفور الشعر .. توت :f2:

----------


## شاهندة مصر

يا الهى .. عندما نعشق ماذا يعترينا 
ما الذى يحدث لنا
ماذا يكسر فينا!! كيف نرتد لطور الطفولة 
كيف تصبح الدموع أقصى أمانينا
ويصير النخل أعلى 
ومياة البحر احلى
وتصبح الشمس أسرارا فى أغانـيـنا

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"][QUOTE=ليلة عشق]*الفنان الشاعر محمد عثمان جبريل 

تناثرت حروف كلماتك جمالا وعطرا.....
هناك بعض الكلمات تنحني لها العقول وتصفق لها الأفكار وتهلل لها القلوب تلك هي كلماتك أيها الفنان الشاعر ....
منك نستسقي أعذب الكلام ......
 حيث الكلمة والخبرة ....
وجمال السطر وتميزه ...... 

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق 
*[/QUOTE
العزيزة ليلة عشق 
إذا كانت كلماتى كوخا ..فتعليقك هو البستان اليانع الذي يجعل منه مكانا جميلا .. يستحق المكوث ...
دائما تأتي كلماتك الربيع فتورق غصون القصيدة و تزهر ...
فـأسأل الله أن يهبك علي قدر صفاء نفسك النقية
تقبلي تقديرى وصافي مودتي[/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> *أخي محمد
> 
> الله عليك حين تكتب وإنت رايق كيده فترسل تلغرافاً على السريع يحمل نبرة تحدي ساخره
> ولكنها تحمل قيمه وذات هدف ومعنى
> قرأت تلغرافك بإستمتاع ثم أعدت قراءته بإستمتاع وسأعيد قراءته أيضاً بإستمتاع
> فهو مما قد يحتاج الواحد منا قراءته من حين لآخر تماماً مثل كوباية الشاي التي نحتاجها من حين لآخر
> من أجل إعادة ترتيب الأفكار أوإلتماس بعض من الهدوء الذهني
> 
> أخوك
> عصام علم الدين*


[frame="12 80"]أخي الحبيب عصام علم الدين
مش عارف .. ادهشنى تعليقك ....التحدي روقان يا صاحبي ... وكلامي كوباية شاى .. الحمد لله أول مرة ألاقي حد يسعرنى .. كوباية شاى ! .. يا أخي قول براد  :Nono:  
بهزر  يا صاحبي
تعليقاتك التلقائية الطازجة تبهجنى ...
أخي الحبيب 
محبتى لك معتقة من تاريخ صداقتنا ... :f2:  
أشكرك علي رعايتك لكلماتي المتواضعة[/frame]

----------


## صفحات العمر

> [frame="12 80"]عمري ...
> ما هاسكت!
> هاغني واقول
> و أزود فضولهم
> تلال م الفضول!
> و انعش سؤالهم ...
> يهري فبدنهم
> ( إزاي دا قادر ... 
> و سيل المصايب 
> ...



عنيد جدا وقلبك
اعند كتير منك
شايل أ صول كلمتك
جوه حدود سِنك
عارف مكان خطوتك
عارف كمان إنك
عمر الهموم ما ف يوم
قدرت تحوش صوتك
ورهنت موت كلمتك
ديما بيوم موتك
فعشان ضميرك عفى
اوعاك تغيب عنى
والقاك صديقى الوفى
قربك ..
يطمنى
إدلق دموع فكرتك
فوق الورق صوره
مرسومه وبدون رتوش
وقلوبها مكسوره
هتجيب منين الفرح
و العتمه مبدوره
خليك كدا يا قلم
لونك بنفسج حر
عارف حدوده ومكانه
ولا يشتكيش المُر
اسمعنى يا ضى عينى
الوان كتير بتغُر
بتعانى ؟إيه يعنى عانى
واكتب ولا يهمك
هيا المعانى هتخرج 
غير من رحم همك 



على استحياء شديد وجدتنى اخاطبك هكذا استاذى 

لك خالص محبتى 

محمد سعيد

----------


## nile_daughter

> عنيد جدا وقلبك
> اعند كتير منك
> شايل أ صول كلمتك
> جوه حدود سِنك
> عارف مكان خطوتك
> عارف كمان إنك
> عمر الهموم ما ف يوم
> قدرت تحوش صوتك
> ورهنت موت كلمتك
> ...



الله الله الله
...يا سلام لما الإبداع يتولد من رحم إبداع آخر
يسلم قلمك يا أخى محمد
واضح ان صفحات العمر لسه شايله كتير
والمرة دى متوجهة حقيقى لإنسان يستاهلها
تحياتى

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدعثمان جبريل
					
				
[frame="12 80"]أخي الحبيب عصام علم الدين
مش عارف .. ادهشنى تعليقك ....التحدي روقان يا صاحبي ... وكلامي كوباية شاى .. الحمد لله أول مرة ألاقي حد يسعرنى .. كوباية شاى ! .. يا أخي قول براد  
بهزر  يا صاحبي
تعليقاتك التلقائية الطازجة تبهجنى ...
أخي الحبيب 
محبتى لك معتقة من تاريخ صداقتنا ... 
أشكرك علي رعايتك لكلماتي المتواضعة[/frame]


أخي الحبيب محمد جبريل

كنت أعلم أن تعليقي سيدهشك شيئاً ما ذلك لإني بعد أن قرأته وجدته موارياً بعض الشئ
ولكني أعود لأوضح لك ماقصدته من الروقان وكوباية الشاي علشان ماتفهمنيش غلط
كلمة التحدي أخي محمد هي كلمه حين أسمعها يتبادر إلى الذهن مباشرة
أشياء ذات علاقه بالقوه والعند والمجازفه والمخاطر وهذا تحدي من نوع يختلف 
عن هذا الذي في قصيدتك وإن كانت النتيجه واحده وهي الإصرار على الوصول إلى الهدف
وحالة الكتابه في كلاهما أيضاً مختلفه كما أظن
ولذلك فأنا وجدت ان التحدي من النوع الساخر هو ماقد يحتاج إلى حالة الروقان
زي عماد حمدي كيده في ثرثره فوق النيل ـ الواحد يقعد يكلم نفسه ـ ويسخر مما قد لا يروقه
من دون عنجهيه أو ثوره ولكن بتركيز شديد جداً
وبعدين ياعمده إنت مقامك مش كوباية شاي
إنت مقامك الشيخ الشريب بحاله ـ لو كنت لسه فاكره!

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## بنت مصر

استاذنا المبدع وشاعرنا المتألق دائما م ع جبريل
تأتي حروفك من ممتع لا تخلو من هدف أو قيمة
فهكذا انت دائما استاذ محمد

شكرا لك صاحب القلم المميز جدااااااااااااا :f: 


بسنت

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> *[frame="12 80"]
> أستاذى الفاضل محمد عثمان جبريل
> اولا  لقد أرسلت ردا وافيا بعد ردى على د. أبو دنيا ولا أدرى ماذا حدث ولا أين أختفى؟
> اسمح لى اولا أن أهبك باقة من الزهور تحييى تلك الروح الجديدة التى أطلت علينا من قصيدتك "التحدى"....مع رائع ما كتبت سابقا سواء فى العامية او الفصحى الا أننى لم أجد تلك الروح التى تدل على حالة جديدة لم أعهدها من قبل ، حتى انه من فرط قوتك فى التعبير وجدتنى أشعر وكأن القصيدة بالنسبة لى حالة شخصية او تعبر عن طبيعتى 
> اما بالنسبة لمن أهديتها القصيدة فأشكرك ان الإهداء لحق القصيدة نفسها...حتى لا يهيأ القارىء او يتأثر بإهدائك الرقيق اليها..."لكى ترضى"...وصلنى إحساس الإهداء للإبنة....واعدا إياها بغد مختلف 
> سيتبدل فيه الحال..بإصرارك وتغيرك انت شخصيا.
> سيدى المبدع 
> كلمات بسيطة عميقة فى كل شطر قصير..جاءت قوية عنيدة. تحياتى على تلك الروح التى أدعو الله ان تنتقل الينا جميعا فقد تغير حياتنا بأكملها.
> تقبل دعائى بدوام إبداعك وتجدده
> ...


الدكتورة بنت النيل
ربما تعليقك المطول ... قد تآمرت عليه قوى الاحباط الشريرة ... فعملت علي محوه ... حتى لا يصل .. و أظنه وصل...!!
و جميل أن يصلك أن وعدي وعد أب لإبنته ... لكن الحقيقة ليست كذلك ... فالوعد هنا للفكرة التى تتمحور حولها حياتى ... و لن أخبرك عنها .. سأترك عقلك ( عقل العالمة و الباحثة .. ثم احساس الشاعرة ) يبحث عن كنه هذه التى أحلم أن ترضى ... وتأتي .. لتغير وجه وطنى ... ( بما أنك منحتينى .. بكل تواضع لقب أستاذ .. فاعتبري هذا من الوجبات المدرسية ...و أتوقع أنك مجتهده و لن تخيبي رجائي الذى خاب كثيرا / حتى أنه كتب في سجل الخائبين) 
و أنصحك .. عندما تكتبن تعليقا مطولا في المستقبل ... سجليه ( مش في الشهر العقارى .. لا علي الورد :1:        )أو أشهدى عليه شاهدي عدل
أشكرك يا آسنه علي تعليقك الجميل .. وعلي بوكيه الورد الافتراضي :f:  [/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> الشاعر المبدع محمد
> 
> لازم مش تسكت
> لازم تقول وتعيد
> طالما تمتلك قلما بمثل هذا الرقي والنقاء
> يبقي لازم تكتب اكتر واكتر
> لكي نستمتع بكل ما تسطره اناملك
> كلمات بسيطة ومعبرة وقوية
> دمت دائما مبدعا
> ...


 العزيزة أم احمد 
مش هاسكت .. طول ما فيه حد عزيز بيقولي ما تسكتش .. طول ما فيه إنسان زيك .. يبقى ما أقدرش أسكت .. عارفه ليه ... لأن ده علامة من القدر ان فيه لسه امل .. 
أم أحمد
تقبلي شكر قلبي و مودة روحي و تقدير عقلي لشخصكم الراقي الكريم[/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> *يا عندليب قول غنوتك 
> 
> عمر الغنا ما يموتك انما 
> 
> طول السكات هو اللي هيموتك 
> 
> مع الاعتذار للكبير صلاح جاهين 
> 
> فقد خانتني الذاكرة 
> ...


الشاعر المصيلحي 
أشكرك علي تعليقك الطيب و المجامل ...
و أتمنى أن يعود الوئام . ... بيننا

----------


## شاهندة مصر

شكرا على عدم اهتمامك .......... بالرد على تعليقى
والتعليق على جميع الاصدقاء ..الف شكر

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> شكرا على عدم اهتمامك .......... بالرد على تعليقى
> والتعليق على جميع الاصدقاء ..الف شكر


الاديبة الرقيقة شاهندة مصر
أعتذر .. و أقر أنى مذنب .. و مقصر .. وعقابي هو غفلتى عن ردي على تعليقك الذى هو شرف و تقدير لى 
فهل تسامحينى
مع مودتى

----------

